# The Hunger Games: Catching Fire (2013)



## santanico (Sep 16, 2012)

​
Didn't see a thread, so here we go...

no real spoilers, but photos of the cast, their outfits, etc.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 16, 2012)

I hope their budget catch some forest fire..


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2012)

Where's the trailer?

I give this thread 4 titties down


----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2012)

cool      beans


----------



## santanico (Sep 16, 2012)

The World said:


> Where's the trailer?
> 
> I give this thread 4 titties down



No trailer yet, hopefully a teaser soon


----------



## Jena (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## santanico (Sep 17, 2012)

Jennifer in a tight outfit... rrr


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 17, 2012)

First film was mediocre to the last degree. Not looking forward to this.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 18, 2012)

Well at least all the buzz over the new cast has been settled. Though a lot of people did want Naya Rivera to play Johanna.

At any rate, I'm just glad I don't have to wait until 2014 to see this.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 19, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> First film was mediocre to the last degree. Not looking forward to this.



It was one of the best adaptations of a novel I've seen in years. So are you telling me you dislike the series? 

Other than the shaky camera (which wasn't that bad imo) there isn't a legitimate complaint when it comes to the transition from book to film.


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> First film was mediocre to the last degree. Not looking forward to this.



That's good, because you don't have to watch it, right? To each his own 



Tekkenman11 said:


> It was one of the best adaptations of a novel I've seen in years. So are you telling me you dislike the series?
> 
> Other than the shaky camera (which wasn't that bad imo) there isn't a legitimate complaint when it comes to the transition from book to film.



It was very good, I'm so looking forward to this one, second book was my favorite out of the three.

The only complaint I and more than a few others had was the decision to leave out Madge, but I guess they can't fit everything in, some scenes needed to be altered or left out


----------



## mcdave (Sep 19, 2012)

The uprising in the districts was ok  but i dont know if it will work in the Movie.

The 3d Book was the weakest for sure and i dont know if the 2nd Movie can compensate the lack of novelty.



> It was one of the best adaptations of a novel I've seen in years.


Yes the Movie was better than the Book they covered some weak spots.

Battle Royal was better still :Y


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2012)

mcdave said:


> Battle Royal was better still :Y


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 19, 2012)

Every single human being who denies the fact that Battle Royale is on a completely different level than The Hunger Games shouldn't be watching movies, and is to be taken for/as no less than a fool.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 19, 2012)

It would be nice to avoid the Hunger Game vs. Battle Royale argument for the 1000000th time in general.

As for adaptations, the movie did a really good job of it. The only major things I picked up on were the removal of Madge, and that Peeta didn't have an artificial leg by the end. There was some other minor stuff, but mostly understandable.


----------



## mcdave (Sep 19, 2012)

Matthew mcconaughey added some really positive performance in my oppinion 
and sorry for mentioning Battle Royal.

I think they dont compete and i expressed just my personal taste one of the reasons was that Battle Royal is not that focussed on an singel Character. Katniss is quite the Mary Sue but the good writing covers that up most of the Time :Y


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> It would be nice to avoid the Hunger Game vs. Battle Royale argument for the 1000000th time in general.
> 
> As for adaptations, the movie did a really good job of it. The only major things I picked up on were the removal of Madge, and that Peeta didn't have an artificial leg by the end. There was some other minor stuff, but mostly understandable.



agreed.

Peeta did have a cane, I think



But I didn't like that they omitted the other 10 -20 kisses they shared, I guess they didn't want to make her look like a floozy come the second movie 



mcdave said:


> Matthew mcconaughey added some really positive performance in my oppinion
> and sorry for mentioning Battle Royal.
> 
> I think they dont compete and i expressed just my personal taste one of the reasons was that Battle Royal is not that focussed on an singel Character. Katniss is quite the Mary Sue but the good writing covers that up most of the Time :Y



Mathew McConaughey? In what? 

Well the story is told by Katniss, so of course all we'd really see are things in her view.

That's fine if you prefer Battle Royale, no judgment here


----------



## Lord of Rage (Sep 19, 2012)

It was certainly one of the best book-movie adaptations I've seen in a while, but it was still sub-par, IMO.

But knowing me, I'll still see Catching Fire. :T


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 19, 2012)

I love this series to death and can't wait to see this movie.

In my opinion, the best way to enjoy a good movie based off of a book is to completely forget about the book and treat the movie as it's own, separate, totally different thing. Works for me, anyway.


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2012)

So, rumor has it.. this place is where the Capitol party will take place


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 20, 2012)

mcdave said:


> Katniss is quite the Mary Sue but the good writing covers that up most of the Time :Y


Katniss isn't a Mary-Sue. Not only is she not perfect, but she is not instantly liked by everyone in the series. She doesn't exactly get the happiest ending, and she doesn't feel like a self-insertion character.





starr said:


> agreed.
> 
> Peeta did have a cane, I think


Huh, I never actually noticed that before. 


> But I didn't like that they omitted the other 10 -20 kisses they shared, I guess they didn't want to make her look like a floozy come the second movie


Meh, I wasn't too concerned with that. There are time issues, and I found that they did a good enough job portraying Katniss and Peeta's relationship in the movie.

They'll be plenty more by the time the last two movies are complete.


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2012)

Katniss is definitely NOT a mary sue, she's got serious issues by the beginning of the third book

*Narcissus* is right, not a lot of people liked her, hell Coin wanted her dead and she was planning on letting Peeta do it for her


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2012)

She's also doesn't get what she wants and is often unsuccessful in her endeavors (_i.e.,_ saving the people she loves from harm).


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 20, 2012)

It wasn't quite as obvious in the movie, but Rue was a horribly disturbing failure of hers, that came with a nice helping of partial deafness for her foolishness with the mines


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> It wasn't quite as obvious in the movie, but Rue was a horribly disturbing failure of hers, that came with a nice helping of partial deafness for her foolishness with the mines



The books are pretty much just a series of Katniss' failures, if you think about it.

Every bad thing in the books that happens (with a few exceptions) are either her fault or an indirect result of something that she did/failed to do.

Katniss is many things and you could complain about her being a weak character (although I personally wouldn't), but she's definitely not a Mary Sue. She's pretty much the exact opposite.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2012)

starr said:


> not a lot of people liked her, hell Coin wanted her dead and she was planning on letting Peeta do it for her


Well, I wouldn't use Coin as an example, since she was one of the antagonists of the series and had to dislike Katniss by default. I was thinking more of Johanna, since it took several death threats, physical confrontations, and arguing before they stopped hating each other. And the way she didn't seem to have any friends other than Gale and Madge (and in Madge's case, she didn't even realize it for a long time).

Then again, Bella is the epitome of a Mary-Sue, and two of the vampire trio wanted to kill her because they were infatuated with her. So I guess villains can contribute to the Mary-Sue status of a character.





starr said:


> *Narcissus* is right


Status quo. 


Jena said:


> She's also doesn't get what she wants and is often unsuccessful in her endeavors (_i.e.,_ saving the people she loves from harm).


Even as one of her lesser failures, I still laugh whenever I remember how she tried to recite that script while in the Mockingjay outfit, and Haymitch responds with "That, my friends, is how you lose a war."


----------



## santanico (Sep 22, 2012)

Haymitch was such a dick at times, but he was essential to Katniss and Peeta's survival I think. He was a prime example of what the Capitol can rob from you for being a tribute turned victor, Finnick as well but he's another tragic story


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2012)

Haymitch = favorite character


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2012)

Is Jena Malone's role a good fit for her?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2012)

I can see it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm not really happy with most of the casting especially Finnick's.Let's see how it will turn out.

Katniss is not a Mary Sue imo like everyone said. But I was very disappointed in her character in third book. I wanted her to act more brave.



Stunna said:


> Haymitch = favorite character



He is the best.


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2012)

I was really disappointed in their casting for Finnick, ugh


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 23, 2012)

lol, my sister and I were chatting about our disliking of Finnick's casting the other day. I wasn't sure how others would feel about it.





Moon~ said:


> Katniss is not a Mary Sue imo like everyone said. But I was very disappointed in her character in third book. I wanted her to act more brave.



More brave in what way? I felt it took a lot of courage for Katniss to do much of what she did in _Mockingjay_ (except that time when she froze up while the mutts were chasing them, considering that hesitation resulted in the death of a major character).


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2012)

She was hanging onto a thread in mockingjay, she broke down horribly at the thought of them hurting Peeta again. C'mon, she was just a teenage girl.


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2012)

aaaand ....


----------



## santanico (Oct 2, 2012)

Okay, here's some more news, concerning the Mockingjay movies though...




> Danny Strong, who just won an Emmy for writing the HBO movie Game Change, is in talks to adapt Suzanne Collins' Mockingjay for the two-part finale of The Hunger Games saga.


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2012)

pics pics pics


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 27, 2012)

We got p?ctures from the the scene of the water arena with Katniss, Peeta, Mags and Finnick:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2012)

filming with an ipad, good lord


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2012)

Claflin however, does strike me as the guy who is pretty beyond likeableness but whom vaginas cannot stop moisting over


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm excited.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2012)

lol no you're not.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2012)

Fuck you Stunna.

What rating did I give the first Hunger Games?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2012)

lol I don't even remember. I just assumed you didn't like it for whatever reason.



Oh wait, I remember that _you_ liked it and _Tetra_ hated it.

my bad


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2012)

Just because it wasn't as good as Battle Royale doesn't mean I didn't like it.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah... not as good... :sweat


----------



## santanico (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for that sennin! I see the locket isn't circular


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 29, 2012)

starr said:


> Okay, here's some more news, concerning the Mockingjay movies though...
> 
> 
> > Danny Strong, who just won an Emmy for writing the HBO movie Game Change, is in talks to adapt Suzanne Collins' Mockingjay for the two-part finale of The Hunger Games saga.


Ever since Death Hallows got split into two movies, I wondered if it would set a trend. Now Twilight did it with it's final book, and Hunger Games is too. 


Banhammer said:


> filming with an ipad, good lord


Yeah, I was wondering about that when I looked at the pic too.


----------



## santanico (Nov 29, 2012)

Money talks


----------



## wibisana (Nov 29, 2012)

is there any possible on 2nd?
I mean how? the story will go.
she went in the game again?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 29, 2012)

Can you right a complete question?


----------



## santanico (Nov 29, 2012)

wibisana said:


> is there any possible on 2nd?
> I mean how? the story will go.
> she went in the game again?



aahh umm, what?


----------



## James Bond (Nov 29, 2012)

Even wibisana's avatar has no clue what hes posting about


----------



## Psychic (Nov 29, 2012)

Josh Hutcherson looks really built, those navy seals training coming in handy.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 29, 2012)

starr said:


> aahh umm, what?





James Bond said:


> Even wibisana's avatar has no clue what hes posting about



sorry my bad English suck bad
I dont read the Novel but judging the 1st movie, I can't think they can make sequel. is she gonna be in the game one more time? why. 
that's the question lol


----------



## santanico (Nov 29, 2012)

You have to read the second book! 

If not, read this then:




Psychic said:


> Josh Hutcherson looks really built, those navy seals training coming in handy.



yum


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]y3ZrY4hHmJA[/YOUTUBE]




^Jena Malone


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2012)

some photos of a shirtless Josh


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 6, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Can you right a complete question?



I'm a dumbfuck. "write". smh


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _First still of Catching Fire plus a cover_ 





Killer Doll from Genma Onimusha


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 9, 2013)

Can't wait for it


----------



## santanico (Jan 9, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: _First still of Catching Fire plus a cover_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my glob


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 12, 2013)

looking forward to the second movie


----------



## James Bond (Jan 12, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> looking forward to the second movie



Just 314 days and counting...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 31, 2013)

More pictures and a first look at the Quarter Quell's arena:


*Spoiler*: __ 















That is Philip Seymour Hoffman as Plutarch Heavensbee.





*Spoiler*: _Quarter Quell's arena_ 











And finally, the poster:


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2013)

this was the best book of the trilogy, the last book sucked


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2013)

Get hyped, son.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 1, 2013)

The arena looks amazing, though I'm still not quite sold on Finnick's casting. Each update makes me more and more excited.





Kuya said:


> this was the best book of the trilogy, the last book sucked



I wouldn't say it sucked, but there was certainly some weaknesses in it. Especially with the ending.


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2013)

The third was bad in the end, too many loose ends, but it might be covered better in the movie


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 1, 2013)

Too many loose ends, and far too rushed. But otherwise, it was a good book.

I don't know if the movie will add anything though, if they'll be pressed for time and if they're trying to stay faithful to the books like they did with the first one. It'd be nice to see that issue corrected though.


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2013)

The movie will be split into two, so the chances of more happening, is high IMO


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 1, 2013)

I forgot they were splitting up the last movie. I swear, it's like a book series to movie series  fad now.


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2013)

Most movies were created after books :S


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 1, 2013)

...yes, I'm aware of that. That wasn't what I meant.

I was referring to book series splitting the final book into two movies lately.


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2013)

well excuse me


----------



## Blunt (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 22, 2013)

Victory Tour Posters:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2013)

omg those are hawt


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Victory Poster showing Effie_


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1J0dyx5DRCU[/YOUTUBE]

For "ClevverTV" they sure aren't very clever. 

It's blatantly obvius that they didn't read the book.


----------



## santanico (Mar 4, 2013)

Effie!!!!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Caesar_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2013)

Posters showing Haymitch, Cinna and Katniss:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Mar 6, 2013)

the mockingjay


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _spoilers for the book_ 




It's all fun and games looking at the promo images until you realize that this is the movie where you're going to have to watch Cinna being beaten to death in front of Katniss.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 6, 2013)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _spoilers for the book_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Spoiler Discussion continued..._ 



Yeah, that's gonna be tough to watch. I practically knew he'd be killed for pulling that stunt with Katniss' dress, but I thought it was going to be off-scene or something, not in front of Katniss right before the Quarter Quell, and not so violently.


----------



## santanico (Mar 6, 2013)

of course the capitol would do that in front of her to unhinge her and decrease her chances of getting out of there alive


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 6, 2013)

I know why they did it, I just didn't see it coming in that way.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Mar 6, 2013)

we need Peeta and Finnick, hell all of the tributes, esp. Enobaria


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 7, 2013)

And this one is funny XD:


undecided


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2013)

Josh looks good

lol Buttercup


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 7, 2013)

Gale and Finnick:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2013)

thanks for posting them sennin, I was going to but forgot ^^.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 7, 2013)

No prob Starr. :33

I wonder what other posters will come out. Maybe one showing President Snow...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2013)

As I predicted it:


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2013)

He looks threatening


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Narcissus (Apr 4, 2013)

And suddenly that date seems  so  far  away...


----------



## Sann (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't wait, but somehow I have the feeling that it's not gonna be as great as I want it to be -.-


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2013)

Keep your expectations low?


----------



## Jay. (Apr 5, 2013)

I wish they would cast me so that I could bang Jennifer Lawrence backstage


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2013)

I hope they improve the action. Definitely one of the first film's biggest flaws.


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2013)

Jay. said:


> I wish they would cast me so that I could bang Jennifer Lawrence backstage



No one bangs in the books so... too bad


----------



## Jay. (Apr 5, 2013)

>backstage
>stacey


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2013)

in your dreamz foo


----------



## Jay. (Apr 5, 2013)

Enough is enough.


I will murder you tonight


----------



## santanico (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Psychic (Apr 14, 2013)

Finnick is exactly how I imagine him.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jyPnQw_Lqds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santanico (Apr 14, 2013)

lol I don't know why but, I feel disappointed.

Josh is so funny


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 15, 2013)

Well it sure says it is a teaser. 

But I like how it seems to be quite literally loyal to canon scenes from the book. Its a good start.


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2013)

The actual trailer might include the other half of the book I guess. 

not enough Peeta tho


----------



## Jena (Apr 15, 2013)

starr said:


> lol I don't know why but, I feel disappointed.



The only part that worried me was how President Snow was explaining pretty much _everything_ the viewer. 

But other than that I enjoyed the teaser and I like that it seems to be going darker. And I've already seen approximately 800 billion gifs made from it on tumblr


----------



## Psychic (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL, looks good. Wish it had more of Johanna and Finnick though.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 15, 2013)

There were Johanna and Finnick in it? I missed it ... I checked this morning at 5 AM so I was not at my best... but still


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2013)

Jena said:


> The only part that worried me was how President Snow was explaining pretty much _everything_ the viewer.


This would be my only gripe too. I think it's forgivable though, considering the target demographic.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2013)

Not enough Jennifer Lawrence in that trailer.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 15, 2013)

Gotta agree about President Snow explaining everything. Show vs. tell and all that.

But the trailer looks good though. I figured I was asking for too much when I was hoping they'd show the Quarter Quell.


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2013)

I think they over did it with snow and plutarch


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2013)

Should have shown some of the previous champions after mentioning them.


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2013)

technically they did, Haymitch


----------



## Jay. (Apr 15, 2013)

is this second movie even for children?


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's still a PG-13 rating, unfortunately. 13 year olds shouldn't even be reading the books.


----------



## Jay. (Apr 15, 2013)

seymour motherfucking hoffman?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope the violence is better.


----------



## Jena (Apr 15, 2013)

starr said:


> I'm pretty sure it's still a PG-13 rating, unfortunately. 13 year olds shouldn't even be reading the books.



Before the first THG movie came out there was an event that I went to where a bunch of the actors were doing a promotional event/interview type thing and the group next to us was a cluster of 8-9 year old girls who had all read the book. 

I mean everyone is at a different developmental stage and I read a lot of fucked-up shit as a kid, but the fact that the books and the movies are seemingly being promoted to a younger crowd than they reasonably should be is...disturbing. It also makes me worry about the sanitation that they're going to have to do on the last book to keep that movie PG-13...


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2013)

Last movie(s) is going to be terrible if they give it the same treatment as the first movie.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 15, 2013)

Obviously they'll want it to be PG-13 but tbh I have no idea how they'll do it with the last book. It seems very hard to soften if they want to keep the important parts of the story intact, so I'm not sure what I'm expecting :/


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2013)

Jena said:


> Before the first THG movie came out there was an event that I went to where a bunch of the actors were doing a promotional event/interview type thing and the group next to us was a cluster of 8-9 year old girls who had all read the book.
> 
> I mean everyone is at a different developmental stage and I read a lot of fucked-up shit as a kid, but the fact that the books and the movies are seemingly being promoted to a younger crowd than they reasonably should be is...disturbing. It also makes me worry about the sanitation that they're going to have to do on the last book to keep that movie PG-13...



seriously. The movie(s) should've been give an R rating, but you know the saying, money talks.



Stunna said:


> Last movie(s) is going to be terrible if they give it the same treatment as the first movie.





ane said:


> Obviously they'll want it to be PG-13 but tbh I have no idea how they'll do it with the last book. It seems very hard to soften if they want to keep the important parts of the story intact, so I'm not sure what I'm expecting :/



agreed, and supposedly they start filming MJ part one at the end of the year. I think they're rushing it way too fast too


----------



## Bringer (Apr 16, 2013)

starr said:


> I'm pretty sure it's still a PG-13 rating, unfortunately. 13 year olds shouldn't even be reading the books.





13 year old who's recently read all three books in the house


----------



## santanico (Apr 17, 2013)

^lol what's wrong with your parents kid?


----------



## Bringer (Apr 17, 2013)

starr said:


> ^lol what's wrong with your parents kid?



All three books are at the library in my school.

Out of all three books, the only scenes that made my jaw drop was Peeta's surprise 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"KATNISS IS PREGNANT!" ruse.




Other then that, nothing seemed to bother me. To be fair I went into the books knowing what to expect.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I watched the first movie before reading any of the books. I already knew there would be a 75th Hunger Game in the second book. I already knew both Finnick and Prim would die.




Honestly the only thing that bothered me was the ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hate how Gale and Katniss mom abandoned her, I wanted Katniss,Peeta,Gale,Johanna,Haymitch,Effie,Annie, and Katniss mother to all live together in some big ass mansion *together!*




Also I'll have you know, I'm not a kid. I'm Thir*teen*


*Spoiler*: __ 



TEEN




CALL ME A KID AGAIN AND I'LL REP YOU! DON'T MAKE ME DO IT!


----------



## santanico (Apr 17, 2013)

oh no please don't do that 
13 is still a kid, kid


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2013)

New poster:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 15, 2013)

A new picture:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Plus the second trailer will come out this weekend at San Diego Comic Con.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2013)

Lots of posters showing the victors just came out today:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2013)

And finally, Wiress:


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 17, 2013)

Very nice posters.  I like Enobaria's fangs. xD


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2013)

New trailer!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2013)

Awesome, I feel that this new movie has become more mature and intense!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

awwww yeah


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh great the video is down. 

Gotta find another user that has it...


----------



## colours (Jul 21, 2013)

the full trailer looks amazing !

oh but look, no madge undersee ..

fucking bullshit


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2013)

oh they completely left her out of the story line


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 9, 2013)

International trailer:

[YOUTUBE]v5oTMP7Ab04[/YOUTUBE]

And a new picture:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 8, 2013)

New pictures are out:


*Spoiler*: __ 
















*character limit*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Sep 25, 2013)

Heads up, they started filming _Mockingjay_ part 1


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 25, 2013)

eh, I know these were popular books and all that...but I feel that this shit is kind of beneath "J-Laws" talent.

looking at Winter's Bone, Silver Linings Playbook and the upcoming American Hustle lets her shine much more in the acting department.


Katniss is such a bland unlikable bitch that I just don't like her playing this part.


----------



## santanico (Sep 25, 2013)

If you don't like the books or movie I suggest you not come here to talk shit about something we like. You wanna rant? There's a blog function you can use here, thanks.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 27, 2013)

c'mon, don't be mad sugarpuss, I didn't say I hated the movie...just that it's beneath Jeniffer Lawrence's talent.

It's a mildly enjoyable watered down action flick with poorly delivered social commentary geared toward teens of an average intelligence.

now how is that a rant?  I'm still looking forward to internet racism toward any black characters, the merciless slaughter of children by the best character Gale (but who the fuck names a boy Gale?)

it has its good points, you just have to turn off your brain when your girl drags you along to watch this. Drugs also enhance the movie experience significantly.


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2013)

hey, if you can explain your dislike for it politely, knock yourself out


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 30, 2013)

New UK poster:


*Spoiler*: __ 








And yeah Mockingjay has started filming. But very few pictures are out:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2013)

Josh hasn't been seen on set


----------



## Vermin (Sep 30, 2013)

i watched the first movie and i absolutely enjoyed it 
even started to pick up reading the books too 

quite interested in seeing how they will approach this movie


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2013)

More posters:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Psychic (Oct 30, 2013)

wow, primrose really grew.


----------



## Nic (Nov 15, 2013)

just finished reading the books

a few thoughts,


*Spoiler*: __ 



I see a lot of dissent for the ending of the books.  Personally, i really liked it.  The author made it realistic and we didn't get our typical rosy ending.  Which is really what you'd expect to come out of war.
Also can't wait to see Coin get shot by Katniss in the last movie, hope they do it justice.
As far as the romance, it was a bit obvious that Katniss was going to end up with peeta considering their relationship was focused far more than with Gales which makes me wonder why the other bothered still questioning who she might end up with until the very end.  The only thought that it might not happen was with  peeta possibly dying, but after she made it a mission to keep him alive, you knew he would.
Also hope the movies do Finnick justice, probably my favorite character in the books.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 16, 2013)

Trailer looks promising. 

I put off the books seeing how the first movie was pretty much the next Twilight, but so far Book 1 is really much better than the movie and what I expected, and to be honest I put Clash of Kings on hold for it, so it says something...

This better be a good one.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2013)

This is going to be really good.  Better get your popcorn ready.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 16, 2013)

Just watched it. I havent been this blown away by a movie since The Dark Knight, that was amazing!


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

Brazil getting the movie early.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 17, 2013)

HUE


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 17, 2013)

Nic said:


> just finished reading the books
> 
> a few thoughts,
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It isn't that the ending wasn't rosy so much as that it felt rushed. It seemed like everything was just glossed over at the end where  it wouldn't have hurt to use some more time to flesh out how Katniss dealt with the trauma, and how her relationships with the other characters went.

Also can't wait for Katniss to shoot Coin, but it's going to be a while since the last book is being separated into two movies.





x5exotic said:


> I put off the books seeing how the first movie was pretty much the next Twilight



Rubbish. Book or movie, Hunger Games is entirely different from Twilight. Whenever I see people make that comparison, I instantly know they have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2013)

i hatechu brazil


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 17, 2013)

Why so much hatred?

Oh, and I have watched this movie already. Fucking bloody awesome. The movie looks so much more mature than the previous one.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 18, 2013)

Narcissus said:


> Rubbish. Book or movie, Hunger Games is entirely different from Twilight. Whenever I see people make that comparison, *I instantly know they have no idea what they're talking about*.



And how right you are considering this kid usually does have no idea what he is talking about. In the Marvel Thread he was claiming that Thor 2 = best marvel movie ever. So yeah....

Anyways, i'm very excited for this movie. Going to be great.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2013)

comes out tomorrow here

How come I haven't been hearing much about it?


----------



## Nic (Nov 20, 2013)

they've got posters everywhere about it here.  Can't go to a grocery store even without seeing one.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 20, 2013)

This seems like a tumblr femnazi's fanfic brought to life


----------



## Fay (Nov 20, 2013)

I saw this movie today and I really enjoyed it. Even though the movie was 2.5 hours, it felt like time passes so fast. A definite recommendation for both fans of the books and for those who have not read the books.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 20, 2013)

great movie. probably one of the best this year and is easily my favourite.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 21, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> comes out tomorrow here
> 
> How come I haven't been hearing much about it?



I couldn't organize myself to post the new stuff. :0

But might as well do it now before it's too late and out on Friday for the peolpe that live in the states...


*Spoiler*: _Some stills_ 


















*continued*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _More stills_ 











And some posters you could say, including an IMAX one:


*Spoiler*: __ 











*continued*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _More posters_ 














And in case no one saw it, the final trailer:

[YOUTUBE]zoKj7TdJk98[/YOUTUBE]

I think that's it in terms of new material.

Oh btw, looks like it's already doing well by RT:



I'll try to see it next week, it's already technically out here in my country given its past 12:00 AM.


----------



## Nic (Nov 21, 2013)

ugh too many Katniss pics.  Her face is rounder than a basketball.


----------



## Slice (Nov 21, 2013)

^ I think shes pretty. I never understood all the (internet) hate directed towards her calling her ugly and fat. 

---

I never saw part 1 so i went to a double feature last night. I was entertained.

Quoting myself from the 'rate the last movie' thread:



Slice said:


> First of all i have to say i haven't read any of the novels and know nothing about the franchise except the two movies i just saw, so i have nothing to compare this to.
> 
> *The Hunger Games: 3/5*
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2013)

can't wait, gonna see it this Sunday


----------



## Lady Hinata (Nov 22, 2013)

Saw it last night. _loved_ it! :33
Also, JLaw is gorgeous. :3


----------



## santanico (Nov 22, 2013)

watching it tonight instead, already bought the tickets, can't wait.


----------



## Lace (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh wow it's out already?
What's the verdict?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2013)

I thought it was _pretty_ good. Despite improving on things in the first movie, I don't think it was as good.


----------



## Lace (Nov 22, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I thought it was _pretty_ good. Despite improving on things in the first movie, I don't think it was as good.



Do they still have that nauseating camera shaking going on? That was really the only thing that really put me off during the first movie


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2013)

The action is much better shot this time. However, having said that, it's not as intense. There isn't nearly as much tension.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 22, 2013)

Another movie that doesn't fucking end. Other than  that and the convenient deus ex's, the movie was good.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2013)

I was actually ready to leave by the time they'd arrived in the arena.


----------



## Lace (Nov 22, 2013)

Stunna said:


> The action is much better shot this time. However, having said that, it's not as intense. There isn't nearly as much tension.



That's a relief. I felt sick watching the first movie because of it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 22, 2013)

I wanted the arena scenes to be more intense. No one battle, we just saw the images of the people who died.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm gonna go see it tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## santanico (Nov 23, 2013)

I thought the movie was great, a bit corny at the end but, still good. I wanna see it again


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 23, 2013)

Saw it earlier today, and I enjoyed it a lot. Since I've read the books now, unlike when I saw the first movie, I kept finding myself mentally pointing out everything that has changed or left out.

I agree with the action scenes being better shot but not as intense. Which is a shame since book-wise, the action was as good as the first. They did an excellent job making the effects of the fog gruesome though. The look of dread on Katniss' face when she thought they were all about to be caught in the fog was amazing too. Jennifer Lawrence really sold that.

I loved Johanna, and Finnick was a lot better than I thought he'd be. So minus a few bits, very pleased with this.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 23, 2013)

Really bad directing, and the beach was suppose to be beautiful and pristine, not look like some dirty lake. I agree, the action scenes weren't as intense. Part 1 was alot better. I can't even relate to this movie. Good acting from Effie though, and Haymitch. Finnick was sexy but his accent killed it. Movie was ok, but I expected better. It could have been alot better. 6/10.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 23, 2013)

A lot better than part 1 IMO.


----------



## santanico (Nov 24, 2013)

It was like a completely different story from the first movie.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 24, 2013)

Much better than the first movie.  I like that Peets didn't seem completely incompetent it actually felt like he could hold his own and I also like the way that Peeta and Katniss developed.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 24, 2013)

Rating it as a movie and not as a depiction of the book, I found it pretty good.  Comparing it to how you imagine the way it should be based on the book will only disappoint. Having said that, to me it was loads better than the first movie.  I think the story is fuller and the dramatization more provocative this time around. I found myself feeling with the characters as opposed to the first movie where I was rather underwhelmed.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Nov 24, 2013)

Hm it was good .


----------



## A. Waltz (Nov 25, 2013)

Saw it today. 

Was pretty much as I'd expected it from the book. 

I'm curious to see how this movie holds to someone who hasn't read the books. 

It feels exactly like the book.

I know they took out the Plutarch mockingjay watch scene, which I realized was a good idea because it added suspense and if we had known he was on her side from the beginning we would have just scoffed at the fanciful survival of the main crew. In the book it was easier to forget about that and build suspense. But on film, little things like that would have stuck in our mind.

I thought Peeta was really good. Finnick as well. The rest of the tributes were also great. Everything is pretty much as depicted in the books...but maybe that's a bad thing..because now I feel as if I'm just reading the book again 

But none the less it was enjoyable.

The cinematography was greatly improved. The scenes inside the arena were actually stressful to watch. Which is good imo.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 25, 2013)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Saw it today.
> 
> Was pretty much as I'd expected it from the book.
> 
> I'm curious to see how this movie holds to someone who hasn't read the books.



I haven't read any of the books but I enjoyed the movie a lot. It was way better than the first one and the big twist at the end was really thrilling. I expected it to be another game of survival but the story brought a lot more.


----------



## santanico (Nov 25, 2013)

For a none book reader I'm sure you're able to enjoy it A LOT more than us readers, since we critique EVERYTHING


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 25, 2013)

starr said:


> For a none book reader I'm sure you're able to enjoy it A LOT more than us readers, since we critique EVERYTHING



I usually read the book after I watch the movie because that way I never get disappointed  If I read Jurassic Park before seeing it when I was like 6 or so I wouldn't have become obsessed with it 

Still I'm curious how close was the movie to the book?


----------



## Psychic (Nov 25, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I usually read the book after I watch the movie because that way I never get disappointed  If I read Jurassic Park before seeing it when I was like 6 or so I wouldn't have become obsessed with it
> 
> Still I'm curious how close was the movie to the book?



They took out the most important scene in the book, when the Tyrannosaurus was chasing them down a waterfall. So yeah, book was better. The closest Crichton book to a movie was Sphere, which had everything I imagine in the book....well 99.9% of it at least.

I think I would probably enjoy this movie more if I hadn't read the book....it seems that my imagination was a 100 times better than the director's.


----------



## A. Waltz (Nov 25, 2013)

I sort of wished I read the book after watching the movie. I think I would have enjoyed it more. The adaptation is superb. It almost felt like I was rereading the book. Which is why I wished I hadn't read it, so that I could enjoy the twists more.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I usually read the book after I watch the movie because that way I never get disappointed  If I read Jurassic Park before seeing it when I was like 6 or so I wouldn't have become obsessed with it
> 
> Still I'm curious how close was the movie to the book?



The movie adaptations of the hunger games are about as close to the books than any other adaptations you'll see.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did they cut out the scene where Katniss and Peeta watched Haymitch in his own hunger games? Absolutely loved that scene in the book.


----------



## santanico (Nov 26, 2013)

^agreed, I loved that part. too bad they left it out, not enough time to fit in I guess. They also left out when she got stuck beyond the fence and needed sleep syrup


----------



## Nic (Nov 26, 2013)

They can't spend too much time building up the movie towards the quarter quell. 

The two people from district 13 were left out to make the twist at the end better. 
While Haymitch's quarter quell would have been interesting it would only have been shown in a few images if done. Not to mention having to bring a couple new actors for that short segment.


----------



## santanico (Nov 26, 2013)

well if you ask me a few teasing clips would've sufficed


----------



## Nic (Nov 26, 2013)

Maybe they can add it to the next movie or something.  Considering it will be broken down into two, there will be plenty of time to add extra scenes.


----------



## Sands (Nov 26, 2013)

Loved it. Improvement over the first (and no f*%^& shakey camera) in pretty much everything. 

With you on missing Haymitch's quarter quell, but it's understandable why they took that out, and a few other scenes. It's been a while since I've read the book so didn't realize right away all what they took out (though some stuff was obviously sped up). But looking back, they had a hell lot to cram in, and really it turned out to be a great adaptation.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Nov 27, 2013)

94% approval rating by users on Rottentomatoes. It's say to safe that from everyone I've spoken to about the film this is a very accurate number for the film.

In terms of The Hunger Games filmography the second film is an improvement upon the first one, and as an adaptation it is superb. My only quip is that they left out the Haymitch winning scene. 

10/10.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 27, 2013)

It's a great improvement over the first, and I enjoyed it thoroughly. As an adaption, I'm not sure if I could have expected it to be any grander than how it was portrayed. However I wish there would have been more of a conclusion. Instead, it feels like a part one out of three (which Mokingjay will consist of two parts, as it should).


----------



## Savior (Dec 13, 2013)

I enjoyed the movie in Imax. The entire arena sequence was shot in 70 mm which was cool. I felt the book was better. So much good stuff was left out.


----------



## Gin (Dec 13, 2013)

My favorite movie of the year so far.   Hoping I'll enjoy American Hustle more though.


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2013)

they already started filming MJ first half, woah


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, and they have a nice cast for the new characters too.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 14, 2013)

yeah, there's already set pictures of Katniss and Thor's brother doing a scene.

damn, I can never remember his real name or his characters name.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 17, 2013)

Was the sequel any good? Because the first one was among my shittiest movie of all time..


----------



## santanico (Dec 17, 2013)

it was better than the first one for sure


----------



## Jena (Dec 17, 2013)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did they cut out the scene where Katniss and Peeta watched Haymitch in his own hunger games? Absolutely loved that scene in the book.





starr said:


> ^agreed, I loved that part. too bad they left it out, not enough time to fit in I guess. They also left out when she got stuck beyond the fence and needed sleep syrup



It's not "official", but there's a pretty  of Haymitch's quarter quell.


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2014)

I just read about that, damn


----------



## JamarXII (Feb 2, 2014)

That's awful, he was a great actor. I wonder if he got to finish his scenes for Mockingjay Part 1.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2014)

Update on the movie. 



> Hollywood suffered a tragic loss Sunday with the death of Philip Seymour Hoffman -- but fans will be happy to know his "Hunger Games" legacy will live on.
> 
> The late actor starred as Plutarch Heavensbee in "The Hunger Games: Catching Fire," a character who becomes vital in the final book, "Mockingjay."
> 
> ...


----------



## Table (Feb 3, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Update on the movie.



I was wondering about this actually.

Glad to see they won't have to recast, but it's unfortunate the role will have to be scaled back.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7dCB2U9lX48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 29, 2014)

Peeta!  

That fucking manlet. I knew he got caught in CF, but wtf is this?! Snow financing his growth hormone injections in exchange for his loyalty or some shit?

No, I don't want to know.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 29, 2014)

peeta lookin hot as ever ima eat dat bread


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2014)

my peeta bread


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally saw the second one. Pretty good stuff. Thought 1 had a better flow but this had some neat ideas. Like the fact the entire area was like one giant trap of hell.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 28, 2014)

Our first glimpse of Coin, that bitch. 

[YOUTUBE]JzcYyzCZdiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2014)

Hyped just for Dormer.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 28, 2014)

dat cinematography is sexy

also lol that kid that asked katniss if she was gonna fight with em
such terrible acting dear god he did that eye flinch thing that beginners do when they're trying to remember their lines lmfaooooo 
i can't believe they let that pass.. it's such a close up.. it's so obviously bad... ?? how did they not recast that kid or something it was just a fodder saying a one-liner ??

???


also is there a separate thread for mockingjay or can a mod please edit this thread title o:


----------

